# fresher in IT



## sheshupadma94 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi,
I have civil engineering background from India and did my masters in information systems here in Australia.
I wanted to change my profession into IT and not really interested to work as a civil engineer. So not having much of technical knowledge in IT, I chose to get started as a software tester. Is this a right option?
If no, please suggest what is the better way.
If yes, How to get started as a software tester?
please suggest.thanks


----------



## gajjar.sunil.h (Oct 17, 2017)

I suggest to do some Automation Testing course (either online / center), Certification in automation testing will help you to crack first job.


----------

